

Vanity - an Experiment Driven Development framework for Rails - charliepark
http://github.com/assaf/vanity

======
mhartl
This looks cool, but I have one question: what is the source of the Ruby 1.9
dependency? I'd love to use this on a couple apps I host at Heroku, but
they're on 1.8.6.

------
fizx
I dig it. Nice work on the logging/reporting. One preference: I'd like the
alternatives to be blocks to execute, not just simple variable options.

------
boundlessdreamz
What is the advantage over google website optimizer?

~~~
charliepark
Some good comments here (<http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=812764>) about
GWO versus more specific A/B testing tools.

The linked comment was by Patio11
(<http://apps.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11>), who also has an A/B testing
framework for Rails that's worth mentioning
(<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/abingo>). I don't know how ABingo and Vanity
compare.

